# Wago 750-881 Werte der Eingangsklemmen per OPC auslesen



## Psl71 (11 November 2015)

Guten morgen,

ich habe für ein Projekt eine Wago 750-881 und 15 Eingangsklemmen 750-1415 (8fach, 2-Draht Technik).
Dazu den Wago OPC-Server und Wago I/O Pro.

Ich möchte die Zustände der Klemmen in Echtzeit per OPC Client abfragen (True/False).
Wir benötige lediglich diese Werte, keine Merker oder Steuerungen oder ähnliches.

Ist das ohne großen Aufwand umsetzbar?

Vllt. sollte ich erwähnen, das ich bisher nicht mit Wago gearbeitet habe sondern mit Wiesemann & Theis. Diese sind jedoch bei der Anzahl der Klemmen in der Summe um einiges Teurer.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Grüße Jan


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (11 November 2015)

Hallo Psl71,

grundsätzlich ist es kein großer Aufwand Objekte dem OPC-Client / Server zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Dafür werden folgende Komponenten benötigt:

CoDeSys Projekt welches Variablen ausgibt
OPC-Server
OPC-Client

*CoDeSys Projekt*
Innerhalb der Zielsystemeinstellungen sollte die Option _Symboldatei senden_ im Register Allgemein aktiviert werden.
In Deinem Fall müssen die Eingangsklemmen nun als Variablen zur Verfügung stehen, hier kannst Du den Steuerungskonfigurator nutzen und deine Eingangsklemmen hinzufügen und die Eingänge und entsprechend benennen.
Unter Projekt => Optionen => Symbolkonfiguration => _Symboleinträge erzeugen_ aktivieren und die _Symbolfile konfigurieren_, hier werden die zuvor benannten Variablen ausgegeben. Wichtig: Vor der ersten Konfiguration einmal alle _Variablen ausgeben_ deaktivieren. Das Projekt kann nun übertragen werden.

*OPC-Client / Server
*Im OPC-Server muss die Verbindung ähnlich des Codesys Projektes hinzugefügt werden (IP-Adresse und der Port 2455)

CoDeSys beinhaltet einen OPC-Server, diesen kannst Du während des CoDeSys-Installation auswählen damit dieser ebenfalls installiert wird. Nachträglich ist dies auch noch möglich (Systemsteuerung => Programme hinzufügen / entfernen => CoDeSys ändern). Alternativ kannst Du auch den aktuellen OPC-Server im Codesys-Store herunterladen.

Eine Liste von zertifizierten OPC-Produkten findest du hier: https://opcfoundation.org/products


----------

